# Netzwerkscan



## Kaladial (15. Nov 2007)

moin

habe folgendes problem:

z.b.:
ip: 10.0.88.104
subnet: 255.0.0.0

nun möchte ich in diesem kompletten netzwerk nach kameras suchen die auf den port 10000 hören und antworten wenn ne anfrage kommt...

was schon funktioniert ist folgendes: 
ich geb ip 10.0.88 1-254 an und er sucht gleichzeitig auf den 254 ips und meldet mir wo er ne cam gefunden hat...

problem: subnet...

bei einer subnetmaske von 255.0.0.0
können ja durchaus noch in anderen adressbereichen cams zu finden sein

z.b. 10.1.89.25

das liegt ja noch im selben netzwerk... 
das heist aber auch für mich das ich zichtausende ips scannen müsste... 

so meine frage:

zum einen:
wie kann ich rausbekommen welche ips noch in dem netzwerk liegen ... 
(das muss ja irgendwie über die subnetmaske rauszubekommen sein, aber das is schon verdammt lange her das ich das mal gemacht hab und viellicht kann mir da jemand helfen)

und zweitens:
hat viellicht jemand noch ne andere idee wie man das realisieren kann ohne soviele ips zu scannen oder was irgend was ganz anderes...

mfg Kala


----------



## tuxedo (15. Nov 2007)

Mal ne andere Frage: Wieviele tausend Kamera's erwartest du denn in deinem Netz? Und wieso hast du so ne "krass große" netmask?

Ganz groß gerechnet fasst das Netzwerk immerhin über 16 Millionen Clients/Rechner/IP-Geräte (oder bin ich jetzt ganz falsch und darf nicht "grob" 255*255*255 rechnen??)...

- Alex


----------



## Kaladial (15. Nov 2007)

ich erwate 10 -50 cams...

das problem: firmennetzwerke sein meistens in nem 10er netz aufgebaut und nen 10er netz hat nunmal die subnetmaske von 255.0.0.0 

und da ich an ner verwältungseinheit für die cams bastle, kommt es eher vor das die cams-ips z.b. 10.0.88.2 / 10.0.88.55 haben und der verwaltungsrechner aber die ip 10.5.150.5 hat also das er 10.0.88.150 hat 

und da es ein allumfasender scan auf das vorhandene netzwerk werden soll muss ich ja leider alle ips scannen

und windows macht es ja vor... wenn man da im netzwerk hängt sieht man ja auch die anderen rechner... und das fast in nullzeit


----------



## tuxedo (15. Nov 2007)

Ähm, ein 10er Netzwerk muss nicht zwingend die Netzmaske 255.0.0.0 haben. 

Windows nutzt dafür einen Service, genant WINS (Windows Internet Name Service). Die Windows-Rechner können sich dort anmelden. Man muss also nur den WINS fragen und hat sofort (meist) alle Rechner. Wenn kein WINS zum Einsatz kommt (in einer Domäne kommt der AFAIK immer zum Einsatz), dann wird ein Broadcast ausgesendet, und die Rechner die den Broadcast erhalten, melden sich dann eben zurück. 

Was für Kameras sind das denn? Können die noch was anderes außer HTTP oder FTP?

- Alex


----------



## Kaladial (15. Nov 2007)

also hmmm was meinst du mit: können die noch was anderes?

also is ne cam auf der nen uclinux lauft und die cam hängt direkt am netzwerk ...


----------



## tuxedo (15. Nov 2007)

mit "was anderes" meine ich: Kann die noch andere Protokolle außer  http und ftp?

Kommst du an das uclinux ran? am geschicktesten wär's, wenn die Kamera sich irgendwie im Netzwerk kenntlich macht, meinetwegen auf nem Webserver ne Dummy-Webseite aufruft oder so. Dann weißt du am Webserver immerhin: Da muss ne Kamera sein, denn die IP xyz hat eben die Dummywebseite aufgerufen. 

Am einfachsten wäre es, wenn du dich in das uclinux einloggen könntest und einen cronjob einrichtest der wget oder so regelmäßig ausführt.

- Alex


----------



## Kaladial (15. Nov 2007)

jo also ich komm an das uclinux ran... 
nur hab ich nich grad viel plan von linux  
ahja und auf der cam läuft sowieso nen webserver namens boa


----------



## tuxedo (15. Nov 2007)

Naja, der Webserver auf der Kamera bringt dir nicht viel. 
Ziel wird es sein, eine Art eigener Webcam-Verzeichnisdienst zu erstellen.

Ich würde dazu in Java einen Mini-Webserver basteln (gibts dazu prima kleinst-implementierungen im netz, musst mal suchen), der eine Dummy-Webseite für die Kameras parat hält.

Dann würde ich versuchen per Cronjob (oder sonst irgendwie), die Kameras dazu zu bringen, in regelmäßigen abständen die Dummy-Webseite vom Mini-Java-Webserver zu laden. Da niemand anders im Netz "interesse" an der DUmmy-Webseite hat,  weiß der Webserver dann, wieviele Webcams es gibt, und wie deren IP's sind. 

So musst du nicht das ganze Netzwerk durchsuchen. Die Kamera's gegen sich dann selbstständig zu erkennen. Einzigster Haken an der Geschichte: Jede neu hinzukommende Webcam muss natürlich diesen Prozess des Dummyweiseite aufrufens beherrschen. 

- Alex


----------



## Kaladial (15. Nov 2007)

hmmm tja wenn ich auf der dummen kamera entlich den mysql client zum laufen bekommen würd, würd ich das einfach benutzen ... so nach dem motto: kamera fährt hoch connectet sich zur db und schreibt ihre ip in ne liste 

das läuft so ziehmlich auf das raus was du auch machen willst... 

das hatte ich mir da nämlich überlegt ... 
aber wie bekomm ich mysql client und uclinux zum laufen  da häng ich schon monate dran bzw immer mal wieder in den letzten 4 monaten


----------



## tuxedo (15. Nov 2007)

check mal ob in der kamera "/etc/crontab" existiert. Und probier mal ob du den befehl "wget" in der console ausführen kannst. Das ist eigtl alles was du brauchst.

Auf einem ucLinux was nachrüsten ist eben nicht ganz trivial. Wie heisst denn der Hersteller und wie ist die Typenbezeichung?

- Alex


----------



## Kaladial (15. Nov 2007)

von der kamera?
das is ne bluetechnics blackfin BF537

und wget last sich ausführen auch wenn ich im /etc nix mit crontab find


----------



## tuxedo (15. Nov 2007)

was passiert wenn du in der console "cron" eingibst? Oder "crontab" ?

Wenn ich google mit "bluetechnics blackfin BF537" füttere, komm ich auf keinen grünen zweig ...

- Alex


----------



## Kaladial (15. Nov 2007)

blackfin bf537 <-- google

und bei cron / crontab kommt: not found


----------



## tuxedo (15. Nov 2007)

Ja, das hab ich mittlerweile auch gefunden. Aber das ist ja nicht eine Webcam in Sinne von 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Deshalb hat's mich ein wenig "gewundert". Bin auf der suche nach der richtigen Seite auch auf die uclinux Projektwebseite gestoßen wo's die passende linux distribution gibt. Vielleicht wirst du da fündig was cron/cronjob/crontab angeht. 

- Alex


----------



## Kaladial (15. Nov 2007)

ähm nein es ist keine richtige webcam sondern eine richtige kamera und ja ich muss nochmal schaun die ham wohl nen neues chaintool kit raisgebracht viellicht geht mit dem dann auch das mysql


----------

